# Question about customs



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

I am heading across the border next week & am wondering if anyone has brought fish back across the border & what the procedure is. 

I checked with the customs website & states that you don't need a import licence if the fish are for your personal aquarium(s) & can prove it. But it doesn't give examples of how to prove that or how many fish you can bring back. Do I take pics of my tanks & show them when I come back across the border or take a tank with me on my back seat & phisically show them? The rules are not very clear so I thought I'd ask on here as I know someone must have experience doing that. 

Thank you.


----------



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

I went in and asked one day and the lady said as long as its not commercial amounts you won't have a problem


----------



## driftwood (Aug 2, 2011)

I got 50+ fish in july, and was held up at the border for an hour.
All they wanted was a copy of the invoice that stated the point of origin (tank raised or wild)
No concern about the tank raised, for wild they want a country of origin. The agent did contact Fish and Game to check out the few that were wild.
I think it took an hour cause we got to the border just before noon.

When I crossed last year they didn't even ask about the fish I had. I think the reason they made an issue of it this year is that there was a news report
about goldfish found in a stream somewhere 2 days before............. Good luck.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

As long as they are not on any restricted import list you should be ok. Make sure that you let the store or person know when they are being bagged up for transport that you have a couple hours before reaching the tank so they can bag properly. Good luck.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

bring me something cool lol


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

They referred me to this site, but I was told if it's not an endandered fish species it should be no problem.
Automated Import Reference System (AIRS) - Plants - Canadian Food Inspection Agency


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I've been through many times with fish. Just make sure your receipt has the scientific names. That will help if you get a customs agent that actually wants to make the effort to look at what you are bringing back. Every time I've gone through, they just wanted to see the value and collect taxes. Of course, your mileage may vary as they say.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you for all the advise. We are going as far as Portland & hope to find a few fish we don't see very often up here. in Victoria, the LPS don't really carry any fancier fish, just the very basic common fish. Even the fish on the mainland that seem to be common are not over here. I'm really hoping to find some Synodontis & Plecos & a few others we don't see often up here but who knows what we'll see. I always keep my reciepts for customs anyway. 

Any other stories are welcome too. I didn't think so many people brought fish accross the border.


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

vicz24 said:


> Thank you for all the advise. We are going as far as Portland & hope to find a few fish we don't see very often up here. in Victoria, the LPS don't really carry any fancier fish, just the very basic common fish. Even the fish on the mainland that seem to be common are not over here. I'm really hoping to find some Synodontis & Plecos & a few others we don't see often up here but who knows what we'll see. I always keep my reciepts for customs anyway.
> 
> Any other stories are welcome too. I didn't think so many people brought fish accross the border.


ya the fish stores around victoria dont have much of a selection id love to go over to the mainland and check out the stores there and venture across the boarder as i have never been


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

If your going to Portland a must see shop is Wet Spot Aquarium lots of nice livestock in there,check out this link to their home page.
Home


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

I already checked to see what fish stores were around the portland area through google earth & that store is one of the ones on my list to visit. 

Is there any others along the way I should check out? There are a few in the Seattle area as well I'm going to look at but if anyone has anywhere they've been that has nice fish let me know.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

I came through customs last week, I went through the Aldegrove border & that was the fastest I have ever gone through the border, it was around 3pm & there was only 2 cars in each lane & all they wanted to know was where we went, for how long & what the total was we spent & then we were gone in 60 seconds. 

I managed to get some Skunk Cory's, a couple L204 Flash Plecos & bought some cool loaches they called reticulated loach & is now one of my favorite fish. I bought them all in Portland at The Wet Spot aquarium store, & the best part was NO TAX! & cheap prices on a lot of stuff in there too.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

good tips...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I've done it several times with no problem. Just be sure your receipt identifies the species, states the fish are farm raised, and are for personal aquarium hobby use. If it's around $100. or less, you'll likely be waived right through. If it's near the $150. mark or more, you'll be directed to go inside to pay the GST.
If you get asked why you bought the fish in the U.S., just tell them either they're not usually found in Canadian LFS's, or that the U.S. prices are much less expensive, or both.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice point Paul

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

It won't be so easy come December. Permits will be I enforced .


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Do they think the fish are terrorists? Some of the species on the list have been around for decades. Close the barn door after all the animals have escaped is ridiculous. I do acknowledge that there may be a need to ban entry to some fish.


----------

